# So my phone thinks its charging...



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Lately I've noticed my phone thinks its charging when its not. Like when I pull it out of my pocket it'll say it charging. Or it'll randomly turn the screen on and say its charging. Anyone else have this happen to them?

Sorry for the crappy picture. My nexus 7 ain't exactly the easiest thing to take a picture with.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32548-help-please-broken-charging-port/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32810-chargingdischarging-cant-make-up-its-mind/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31738-need-help-charging-issue/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25561-screen-turing-on-all-the-time-saying-phone-is-charging-when-it-is-not/


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

Tons of posts on this. I like I said in others mine was something software I could fix by restoring myself. I Samsung fixed it for free. I took about 2 weeks. Phones been fine since.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mikeric said:


> Tons of posts on this. I like I said in others mine was something software I could fix by restoring myself. I Samsung fixed it for free. I took about 2 weeks. Phones been fine since.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Now even I'm confused. You could fix it yourself by restoring but then Samsung fixed it for free and it took 2 weeks? *shrugs*


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

If you end up needing it (nobody seems to remember it's available) part three of the guide in my signature will get you stock and locked with no USB.


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

So the gnex went from crappy radios to crappy charging ports? I am sending back my third now for this selfsame reason.
If it's software, I'd love to know.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

uh-oh said:


> So the gnex went from crappy radios to crappy charging ports? I am sending back my third now for this selfsame reason.
> If it's software, I'd love to know.


It's not software. Samsung usb ports have had this problem for some time now. I've seen it on the fascinate, continuum, nexus, and gs2 in person. I've never seen it on another brand. It's kind of ridiculous really.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> It's not software. Samsung usb ports have had this problem for some time now. I've seen it on the fascinate, continuum, nexus, and gs2 in person. I've never seen it on another brand. It's kind of ridiculous really.


I always use an external battery charger, so I wouldn't know


----------



## Bodah (Dec 2, 2011)

I had the same issue with my GNex. From what I read, it is an issue with the charging port, and it needed to be replaced.

Normally I would just order the part and fix it myself, but since it is still under warranty, I called Verizon. When I described the issue, the agent said they would send out a phone that did not have a "defective charging port." I think it is a known issue since all I did was describe that the phone always thought it was charging and that the screen would come on constantly.

Of course I am now stuck in VZW CLNR Hell since the new one turns off when I tap the back of it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bodah said:


> I had the same issue with my GNex. From what I read, it is an issue with the charging port, and it needed to be replaced.
> 
> Normally I would just order the part and fix it myself, but since it is still under warranty, I called Verizon. When I described the issue, the agent said they would send out a phone that did not have a "defective charging port." I think it is a known issue since all I did was describe that the phone always thought it was charging and that the screen would come on constantly.
> 
> Of course I am now stuck in VZW CLNR Hell since the new one turns off when I tap the back of it.


That sucks! You should have sent the phone into Samsung for a warranty repair. Always try to hold onto a working GNex, like it's gold!


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I restored mine to stock and it was still doing it. I sent it out to Samsung and they said they fixed it with something with software. I when I got it back it was the same phone but it was unlocked. It also this started popping up on the forums a ton soon after all the jelly bean roms started coming up. I doubt they would fix hardware and lie to me about it. I I don't see how that would benefit them at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

mikeric said:


> I restored mine to stock and it was still doing it. I sent it out to Samsung and they said they fixed it with something with software. I when I got it back it was the same phone but it was unlocked. It also this started popping up on the forums a ton soon after all the jelly bean roms started coming up. I doubt they would fix hardware and lie to me about it. I I don't see how that would benefit them at all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I promise you, it's a hardware issue. It's not even debatable.


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

Well I guess Samsung lied to me when I called to make sure it was fixed because I had thought it was hardware and was getting ready to receive a still broken phone when I got it back. If you don't want to pay anything or worry about all the problems Verizon replacements have just send it to Samsung.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

mikeric said:


> Well I guess Samsung lied to me when I called to make sure it was fixed because I had thought it was hardware and was getting ready to receive a still broken phone when I got it back. If you don't want to pay anything or worry about all the problems Verizon replacements have just send it to Samsung.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They know it's an issue. They've been extremely reluctant to admit it. More than likely they just switched out the port.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

so i have my regular battery in and it was causing it to think it was charging when it wasnt. but then i switched to my extended life batter and not a single issue with it all day. maybe the battery was reporting wrong or something. i have no idea


----------



## skylerm (Sep 17, 2011)

whezzel said:


> so i have my regular battery in and it was causing it to think it was charging when it wasnt. but then i switched to my extended life batter and not a single issue with it all day. maybe the battery was reporting wrong or something. i have no idea


and im betting as soon as you plug in your charger and then unplug it, it will show that it is always charging. its the USB port not a reporting issue or software issue.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 9, 2011)

I had this problem too.
Restoring did not work. Then I read in here about the charger getting wet (the usb end), so I plugged the phone into my car charger and its been working fine ever since.
I have not plugged into the suspected bad cable since, but I do use it to charge batterys with the external charger.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

skylerm said:


> and im betting as soon as you plug in your charger and then unplug it, it will show that it is always charging. its the USB port not a reporting issue or software issue.


ive already fully charged it and unplugged it. no issues.


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I never heard about that. My charger did fall into my dogs bowl. I I let it dry before using it. I but that was before it got messed up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

skylerm said:


> Redder
> and im betting as soon as you plug in your charger and then unplug out, it will show that it is always charging. its the USB port not a reporting issue or software issue.


Mine went back to crappy with changed batteries, I switched it up between four chargers and three batteries.
Regrettably sent from a spyder


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Phone started to have issues again. Just finished putting it back together after I got the part number. Hopefully I can find it and replace mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

